# Kopfhörer/Headset für große Ohren für unter 100€



## DasBorgkollektiv (8. Oktober 2017)

*Kopfhörer/Headset für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Guten Abend, 

ich bin jetzt schon länger auf der Suche nach einem neuen Kopfhörer, um mein derzeitiges Logitech G430 Headset in Rente zu schicken. Problem war aber, das viele der von mir getesteten Kopfhörer u.a. zu wenig Platz für meine Ohren hatten, was bei Kopfbewegungen oft unangenehm wurde.

Ein kurzer Überblick, der von mir getesteten Kopfhörer, die durchgefallen sind:

Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro (80Ohm)
Beyerdynamic Costum Studio
Sennheiser HD598 Cs
Creative Aurvana Live!
IMG Stage line MD-6800
Shure SRH440

Ich suche einen KH, der geschlossen und ohrumschließend ist und mehr Platz für die Ohren, als die oben genannten, bietet. Das Budget liegt bei 60-90€.

Danke im voraus und 
Eine gute Nacht


----------



## JackA (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Hifi-Kopfhörer mit diesem Platzangebot für die Ohren gabs nur einen, soweit ich den Markt kenne: Philips SHP 9500, den gibts aber nur noch über Amerika zum Importieren.
Es gibt aber seit neuem ein ziemlich brauchbares Gaming-Headset zu dem Preis, das sehr Bequem ist. Corsair Void Pro.


----------



## tuma (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Ich frage mich jetzt, was mit gross gemeint ist:

- insgesamt gross,heisst Länge und Breite
Oder 
- entweder oder 

Bin kein Anatomie-Experte )))



Die Hörer des corsair gehen gut in die Breite ,aber nicht in die Höhe ....find ich....daher Frage ich


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer für große Ohren für unter 100€*



tuma schrieb:


> Ich frage mich jetzt, was mit gross gemeint ist:
> 
> - insgesamt gross,heisst Länge und Breite
> Oder
> ...



Mit groß meine sowohl Höhe als auch Breite. Das Problem sind meine Ohrspitzen, die bei den ganzen KHs Probleme gemacht haben.
Als Richtwert könnte man sonst meinen Logitech G430 nehmen, denn dort habe ich genug Platz



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Philips SHP 9500, den gibts aber nur noch über Amerika zum Importieren.
> Es gibt aber seit neuem ein ziemlich brauchbares Gaming-Headset zu dem Preis, das sehr Bequem ist. Corsair Void Pro.



Importieren ist keine Option für mich. Außerdem ist der Philips, wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, eine offener Kopfhörer, aber ich möchte einen geschlossenen haben.

Wie viel Platz bieten denn die Corsair im Vergleich zum Logitech G430?


----------



## tuma (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Kenne mich mit den Bauweisen nicht aus, aber wäre evtl. ne Alternative für dich:

Fnatic Gear Duel Gaming-Headset schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## kegg (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Ich kann mich hier ja bestimmt mal einklinken.

Wie genau äußert sich dein Problem denn mit den Kopfhörern? Aktuell nutze ich selber den Superlux HD681 und ich hab auch ein Problem mit den Ohren. Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch beim Motorradhelm testen. Hab aber da auch mittlerweile einen gefunden der passt.

Bei mir ist das Problem oben an den Ohren und quasi hinten. Ich kann aber nicht genau ausmachen woran das jetzt genau liegt. Wie sieht das denn bei dir aus?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer für große Ohren für unter 100€*



kegg schrieb:


> Ich kann mich hier ja bestimmt mal einklinken.
> 
> Wie genau äußert sich dein Problem denn mit den Kopfhörern?



Das hauptsächliche Problem sind meine oberen Ohrspitzen, welche entweder die Treiber oder die Polster berühren. Genau konnte ich das nicht feststellen. Das führt nach einiger Zeit und/oder nach Kopfbewegungen zu einem unangenehmen Gefühl.


Geht das nur mir so, oder ist die Texteingabe mit Smartphone zur Zeit etwas verbugt?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Nach langer Zeit, in der ich das Thema nicht weiter verfolgt habe, melde ich mich hier wieder.
Nachdem ich vor kurzen ein bisschen Probetragen (leider nicht Probehören) war, habe ich drei, für meine Ohren passende, Kandidaten (darunter auch zwei Headsets) gefunden:

Mein Kopfhörer-Kandidat ist das Seenheiser HD569 (über Budget). Wie sieht es denn hier mit der Soundqualität gegenüber ähnlich teuren Khs aus? Seh ich das richtig, dass der Sennheiser eher auf den mobilen Bereich ausgerichtet ist?

Bei den Headsets sind es das oft empfohlene Hyper X Cloud II und Cloud Revolver. Beim Cloud II war zwar der Platz für die Ohren nicht sehr groß, aber durch die Polster war dies nicht störend. 
Meine primäre Frage bei den beiden ist, wo die Unterschiede zwischen beiden sind, und ob die Soundqualität gegenüber vergleichbar teuren KHs gut ist?

Den von JackA$$ empfhohlenen Corsair Void Pro konnte ich noch nicht testen.


----------



## Ericius (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Wenn es günstiger ist, kannst Du auch das Cloud I kaufen, sofern es nur ums Musikhören geht. Der unterschied zum Cloud II ist die beim II mitgeliefierte USB-"Soundkarte" für virtuelles 7.1. Qualitativ kann das Cloud definitiv mithalten, sofern man den Sound mag und Mobil liefert es auch deutlich mehr Power als andere Over-Ears, die ich bisher auf hatte. Wie das Revolver im Vergleich klingt weiß ich leider nicht, das Cloud an sich würde ich für den Preis aber auch zum Musikhören empfehlen, wenn der Hörer mit eher analytisch-kaltem Klang klar kommt.


----------



## Constiiii (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Habe das Cloud bei mir liegen.

Ich habe auch recht große Ohren und mir passen sie super!
Außerdem ist der Sound für ein "Gaming Headset" wirklich das beste, was ich bis jetzt gehört habe (Razer Schrott und Co).
Es kann tatsächlich für den Preis wirklich gut mithalten, selbst mit deutlich teureren KHs.

Gruß Constiiii


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer/Headset für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Ich scheine immer weiter in den Sumpf der Headsets zu rutschen, da diese, wenn ich im "So muss Technik"-Markt Probetragen mache, durchgängig besser passen, als Kopfhörer.
Aufgefallen ist mir, z.B. in der Headset-Bestenliste von PCGH, das Creative Sound BlasterX H5. Wie schlägt dieses sich vom Klang?

Und noch eine Frage zum HyperX Cloud:
Sind diese baugleich zu den Headsets von Qpad oder gibt es dort klangliche und bauliche Unterschiede?


----------



## Constiiii (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer/Headset für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Die sind genau gleich wie die QPad, da beide auf dem gleichen Kopfhörer basieren.

Allerdings, würde ich wenn dir das Design zusagt eher die Hyper X nehmen, weil ich 1. Super Erfahrungen mit dem Support gemacht habe und sie 2. günstiger sind.

Zu dem H5 kann ich dir leider nix sagen.

Gruß Constiiii


----------



## LukasGregor (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer/Headset für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Qpad und Cloud 1/2 ist doch fast das gleiche (Takstar Pro 80) ... auch genau die gleiche Form wie der von der genannte Stage Line MD 6800/Omnitronic SHP 800 / Takstar HI2050 bzw. als Headset das Qpad QH 85.

Kopfhörer für große Ohren seh ich auch die SHP 9500 vorne - vlt. mal Hifiman Kopfhörer probieren.

PS: Sennheiser ist ein ganz normaler Kopfhörerproduzent wie BeyerDynamics, AKG, Shure, etc. - für mobil gibt es immer noch die Sennheiser Orpheus


----------



## xformi (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer/Headset für große Ohren für unter 100€*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> ...für mobil gibt es immer noch die Sennheiser Orpheus


Jetzt verwechselst du hier aber was. Das Orpheus ist ein Elektrostat und alles andere als mobil... meinst du ggf. die Momentum Serie?


----------



## LukasGregor (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer/Headset für große Ohren für unter 100€*

oh sorry ganz vergessen, dass ich im Internet die Ironie ausschalten muss - obwohl die Kenntnis gewisser Stilfiguren nicht unpraktisch wäre  ( =Litotes  )


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer/Headset für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Das Problem, dass ich mit dem SHP9500 habe, ist, dass ich ihn importieren müsste. Und wie es im Falle einer Retoure bei z.B. Amazon dann aussieht, weiß ich nicht.

Gibt es vielleicht so etwas wie universelle Ohrpolster zum Nachrüsten, womit man Platz vergrößern könnte?


----------



## JackA (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer/Headset für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Schau dir mal das Corsair Void Pro an, das teste ich momentan und für den Preis ist das gebotene schwer in Ordnung. Es ist zwar als Gaming-Headset betitelt, klingt aber sehr gut, ist für große Ohren und Köpfe gemacht und erschwinglich dafür.
Klanglich nicht schlechter als 200 Euro Ultimate Ears 6000.


----------



## Marcimoto (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer/Headset für große Ohren für unter 100€*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Klanglich nicht schlechter als 200 Euro Ultimate Ears 6000.



Den UE6000 als 200 Euro Kopfhörer zu bezeichnen ist aber auch vermessen.


----------



## JackA (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kopfhörer/Headset für große Ohren für unter 100€*

Naja UVP ist UVP und viele Hifi-Experten haben die 200 Euro auch als berechtigt gesehen.


----------

